# Hogwaller Turkey Bog, Palatka, Fl



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Anybody going? I gotta small group heading out either Friday night or early Saturday morning and camping until Sunday morning. Dennis Anderson is gonna be there with his King Sling and there'll be a few other high dollar race trucks out there too. Should be a good time.
dennispurchase - Hog Waller Mud Bog 2012-2013 Season


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Anybody? _It'll be fuuuun_
Club Mud usually puts together a pretty good after party too.


----------

